# 2018 8v Audi RS3 VR6 Swap



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Yup, the title is correct lol  


I’ll post some video links along with all the pictures I have here in this first post, and update as we progress. 

Video Playlist link : 

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLbqIFYhz1A-BOvv7f2DvPvy1i_ObzBc7y


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Some pictures of the progress 



























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Turbo is tiny 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Some mock up and fitment 




































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Engine tear down and tubular manifold progress from HST 




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Tubular manifold by HST arrived !!!! 




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Some mock up with the G42-1450



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

And that’s pretty much where I’m at. 

Right now I have a spare mock up 3.2 VR6 in the RS3 for mock up purposes, and a separate motor I’m going to build. 


As it stands I am waiting for piston and rods and tool steel head studs to arrive so I can send the motor out for Machine work and balancing. 

In the mean time I’m going to work on intercooler Pipe route, oil and coolant lines, and Downpipe fabrication and dump pipe to stay productive while I wait for more engine parts to arrive. 

So those wondering why I decided to VR6 swap an RS3, here is the video playlist for the build that goes into more detail. 

Link: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLbqIFYhz1A-BOvv7f2DvPvy1i_ObzBc7y




Oh btw ordered some more accessories from Schimmel Performance, and got this note and a manual tensioner from them, thought that was pretty cool and funny. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Wow!


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

Nice work, how much weight difference is there between the motors?


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

PZ said:


> Nice work, how much weight difference is there between the motors?


I didn’t weigh them unfortunately. 

I imagine the cast iron 3.2 is slightly heavier. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Wanted to avoid plastic as much as possible with my new R30 build in my RS3. 

So I went with Justin McDonald’s billet coolant plugs from NubWorks 










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

New update video covering the turbo mani fitment and all the parts we currently have and what were waiting on. 


https://youtu.be/JG2YBO1HbMM


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Side shot, 79mm G42-1450 snail mounted 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Some updates 












































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Messed up a few tacks, but learning none the less 



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Update video 

 https://youtu.be/F6qdoNaHCaw


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Updates 











































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flight1us (May 6, 2018)

Can't wait to see the finished product i've been a subscriber for quite sometime on YT 👍👍


----------



## gingercabrio (May 2, 2017)

Don't forget to oil the backs of the main bearings like you guys did on that 12v.


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

flight1us said:


> Can't wait to see the finished product i've been a subscriber for quite sometime on YT


Thank you  

I have a ton of updates I’ll post here shortly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

gingercabrio said:


> Don't forget to oil the backs of the main bearings like you guys did on that 12v.


Sounds like a plan, might even use Olive oil this time around 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Catching this thread up 











































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Made some Videos as well for those interested showcasing the updates 

Links: 

1300hp Intercooler install 







Intercooler piping Fab + 82mm throttle body install 







Giant 6” Turbo intake Fab 







Enjoy guys 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Been a while since I’ve updated this thread, however the car has had a ton of progress that we cover on our Instagram and YouTube channel. 


Here’s a photo dump 











































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

This week I’ll finish up fuel, oil lines, and start on coolant and pretty much the next step after that is wire up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

My RS3 is starting to look like a car again, finished up all the fuel lines + Flex fuel sensor and all oil lines. 

To my surprise the OEM RS3 A/C compressor bolts right up to the 3.2 VR6 accessory bracket and the lines mate up perfectly .











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

